# Seagate Lowers Warranty Period from 5 to 3 Years on Some Desktop Hard Drives



## malware (Dec 12, 2008)

Seagate, the biggest hard drive manufacturer, has announced today that effective January 3, 2009, the company will be making some important changes to its limited warranty terms for selected drives. The warranty period for consumer electronics (Seagate Barracuda 7200 included), notebook (Momentus 7200 and Momentus 5400 included) and personal storage bare drives sold to Seagate Authorized Distributors will be changed from 5 years to 3 years. Seagate believes that the new warranty period and terms better reflect current industry standards. Seagate enterprise class drives and Seagate and Maxtor external retail products that have 5-year warranty periods will not be affected by this change. Please take a look at the Seagate Warranty Matrix for more information.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Tau (Dec 12, 2008)

malware said:


> Seagate, the biggest hard drive manufacturer, has announced today that effective January 3, 2009, the company will be making some important changes to its limited warranty terms for selected drives. The warranty period for consumer electronics (Seagate Barracuda 7200 included), notebook (Momentus 7200 and Momentus 5400 included) and personal storage bare drives sold to Seagate Authorized Distributors will be changed from 5 years to 3 years. Seagate believes that the new warranty period and terms better reflect current industry standards. Seagate enterprise class drives and Seagate and Maxtor external retail products that have 5-year warranty periods will not be affected by this change. Please take a look at the Seagate Warranty Matrix for more information.
> 
> Source: Seagate



Thats a dissapointment, as that was one of the factors that set them appart.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2008)

quite a pity. i liked their warranty.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2008)

seems like they are suffering for money aswell so they lowered their warranty, hmm makes me wonder.


----------



## qubit (Dec 12, 2008)

*Another "win" for the customer*



malware said:


> ...will be changed from 5 years to 3 years. Seagate believes that the new warranty period and terms *better reflect current industry standards*....



Indeed, how comforting. This is a _real_ incentive to buy, innit? <sarcastic> 

EDIT: I have a friend that repairs PC's freelance for a living and bought them exclusively for the 5 year warranty for his customers. Guess he'll be looking at the competition now.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)

does'nt make sense to me to reduce the length of a warranty, might not be a good move for them.....


----------



## Smith_X (Dec 12, 2008)

I think Seagate maybe face some problem for now. I notice that Seagate had not been release new Barracuda harddisk for a while. (There are only 15k enterprise harddisk and new FreeAgent model out there in 2008.) I still waiting for Seagate ES.3 (which should have anything improve i.e. faster transfer rate, more reliable and consume less energy, etc..) but Seagate still not release it yet. On the other hand, Western Digital launch a lot product line during third quarter recently. i.e. Caviar Black, RE3. WD still offer 5 years warranty.


----------



## MrMilli (Dec 12, 2008)

I saw this coming for a while. Their drives don't have higher reliability but still they offer 5 years warranty. I guess it started to cost them too much money.
But why would you buy a Seagate Barracuda now? They are slower and will have the same 3 year warranty as the rest.
Anyway, you shouldn't use a harddrive longer then 3 years because failure rate rises around this point. Even if i would have 5 years warranty, warranty doesn't replace my data.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes they do and Seagate has some terrific drives. Personally I havent ever had to use my warranty, but if they lower the warranty period, they might as well lower the price a bit more.


----------



## Bl4ck (Dec 12, 2008)

my 2x500Gb Barracuda 11 ... both died after 2months of usage, "old" WD3200AKS still works, good thing i didn't pay for the seagate's .For me only WD or Samsung.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2008)

heres a thought: what if they're thinking "shit, we wont have any mechanical drives left in 5 years, only a pile of SSD's"


----------



## Top Geezer (Dec 12, 2008)

It's Hitachi all the way for me from now on. They are without doubt the most reliable drives on the planet.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2008)

Top Geezer said:


> It's Hitachi all the way for me from now on. They are without doubt the most reliable drives on the planet.



i've never owned one. they dont seem to be for sale around here in australia.

How are they for noise and heat?


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 12, 2008)

The 5 year warranty was the only edge that seagate had with other brands, i guess this pretty much evens them out and people will start getting the cheaper brand ( WD / Samsung )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2008)

I havent bought seagate for quite a few years - I bought a few with my first system build back in 2002/03 but 1 of them failed on me within 2 weeks in quite a dramatic manner so it has been me & a great set of reliable maxtors for me back when they were actually 'good' before they got aquired by Seagate & slowly assimilated like the body of a rat thats just been bitten by a small venomus spider/snake - Slowly but surely Dissolving in the Hoi Sin that is Seagate....

Samsung on the other hand has really stepped up its game.  its amazing how far theyve come in such a short space of time.


----------



## insider (Dec 12, 2008)

I buy nothing but WD drives which all run 24/7 for many years now.


----------



## Top Geezer (Dec 12, 2008)

We integrate Hitachi 1Tb SATA all the time in RAID systems (24 Bay) and never have any problems. We tried Samsung but they run far too hot and only last about 4 months. Seagate was OK but not as fast as the Hitachi and also ran hotter. We have a company policy not to buy WD after a number of failures in the field with no response or help from WD to help us sort it out but hey, each to their own my friends. We learned a long time ago that the small savings you make when buying the cheapest Hard drive is lost when you consider the value of the data stored on them (not to mention time, labour and transport costs when returned).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2008)

Top Geezer said:


> We tried Samsung but they run far too hot and only last about 4 months



O rly?? when was the last time you used a Samsung HDD?? back in the old days i admit they were a bit naff but their F1 spinpoint drives are one of the best drives around second to WD Raptors. I have NEVER been a keen fan of Hitachi stuff - their rice steamers/cookers pwn but thats about it - their screens are crap, their TV's are crap - anything they make thats NOT a rice cooker is crap.


----------



## Necrofire (Dec 12, 2008)

The 5 year warranty was nice, but it was a little unnecessary for me. The only drives that have failed on my in the past 5 years have been ancient Fireball drives, and about 2 or 3 40GB drives, of different flavors.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope they aren't reducing the warranty on Barracuda ES drives.  If they aren't, then that's probably all I'll be buying from here on out.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 12, 2008)

intel igent said:


> does'nt make sense to me to reduce the length of a warranty, might not be a good move for them.....



Maybe it will cut down costs more than loose money lol.  I'll stick with WD's with there 5y all though other might follow.

Does make me think that there is a problem.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> quite a pity. i liked their warranty.



Same here and recently you have needed that warranty... 

I RMA probably 60% of my 7200.11 drives within 90 days.... I just changed over to ordering the ES2's hopefully they do a better job or I'm going to be talking to my distrib to get me some WD Blacks or even maybe Hitachi Ultrastars depending on price.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've never owned one. they dont seem to be for sale around here in australia.
> 
> How are they for noise and heat?



They are Pretty Good drives, If you have a IBM Deskstar (if you got lucky to have 1 for that long) and its still under warranty you can send in the Drive to Hitachi and they will replace it with a Hitachi Deskstar, Trust me ive yet to have a Hitachi Drive go bad on me, because the 80GB IBM i had at the time got the Click of Death (Click Click Scratch continuous cycle), which ticked me off that i went with WD at the time, then i tried the Hitachi and the Hitachi was overall Faster at 2MB vs the WD with 8MB.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 13, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> They are Pretty Good drives, If you have a IBM Deskstar (if you got lucky to have 1 for that long) and its still under warranty you can send in the Drive to Hitachi and they will replace it with a Hitachi Deskstar, Trust me ive yet to have a Hitachi Drive go bad on me, because the 80GB IBM i had at the time got the Click of Death (Click Click Scratch continuous cycle), which ticked me off that i went with WD at the time, then i tried the Hitachi and the Hitachi was overall Faster at 2MB vs the WD with 8MB.



Ya a lot of people never consider Hitachi, but in reality I have had very good luck lifetime wise with their drives, speed wise they are not premier, but the hold up seems to be pretty good.
In the least an underrated company IMO.


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've always used Hitachi for back up drives. Currently have a 500gig as a back up in my rig now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2008)

I only had one Hitachi HDD and it died after about two years.  Hitachi honored the warranty though and replaced it free of charge.

I have eight Seagate drives right now with no failures (2 x 7200.7, 2 x 7200.9, 4 x 7200.10 ES).


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I havent bought seagate for quite a few years - I bought a few with my first system build back in 2002/03 but 1 of them failed on me within 2 weeks in quite a dramatic manner so it has been me & *a great set of reliable maxtors* for me back when they were actually 'good' before they got aquired by Seagate & slowly assimilated like the body of a rat thats just been bitten by a small venomus spider/snake - Slowly but surely Dissolving in the Hoi Sin that is Seagate....
> 
> Samsung on the other hand has really stepped up its game.  its amazing how far theyve come in such a short space of time.


Pre-Seagate Maxtors? Really? Wow! Those are the worst drives I've ever owned in terms of reliability. I have owned 6 of them. All but one failed in less than 15 months. I've had nothing but great luck with Seagate thus far. I'm afraid to try the new 7200.11's tho, as I've been hearing a lot of negative feedback about those. Them reducing the warranty almost confirms those fears to me.

If this Samsung F1 works out for me, I might continue buying them. Otherwise, I'll go back to WD.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2008)

my summary over the years

WD: mid range in every way. very rarely silent, and the high performing drives are always hot and loud (640AAKS, raptors, etc). have had 3 640GB drives fail, but still have 20 30 and 40GB drives in working order.

Seagate: been steadily getting hotter and louder since the 7200.7, however they have always been reliable. never had a failure.

Samsung: had one drive fail out of approx 40 that i've used/sold in the 160-750GB range. nearly all have been silent, and with the exception of the 300 and 400GB models, all have been quite fast too. These drives are very cheap here in aus.

maxtor: hot and loud, but reliable as long as they dont overheat. maxtors in an external enclosure is playing roulette with your data.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

maxtor is non existant with the buyout, I recall them buying Quantum, some say those drives were garbage but they were actually good drives for the time until maxtor bought them, then seagate bought maxtor.


Mussels said:


> my summary over the years
> 
> WD: mid range in every way. very rarely silent, and the high performing drives are always hot and loud (640AAKS, raptors, etc). have had 3 640GB drives fail, but still have 20 30 and 40GB drives in working order.
> 
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2008)

Compaq used a lot of Quantum Fireballs.  I think I recall only one failure.  They weren't great nor were they bad.  Actually, I don't think there is any brand of HDD I would call bad.  I haven't ran in to any failure streaks or bad customer service that would warrant me doing so.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Compaq used a lot of Quantum Fireballs.  I think I recall only one failure.  They weren't great nor were they bad.  Actually, I don't think there is any brand of HDD I would call bad.  I haven't ran in to any failure streaks or bad customer service that would warrant me doing so.



i had 3 WD 640's die in a row  having a bad streak really, really puts you off using that brand again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

probably heat related, most OEM machines ive encountered i wind up replacing the drive because they failed under Dust/heat related issues due to insufficient cooling in those Micro/Mini ATX Cases, even the Mid/Full/Server ATX Cases.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2008)

I tend to avoid WD.  Not sure why but all the horror stories I hear (like that) could have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 14, 2008)

Go on any website, and you will read horror stories about any brand. Go to newegg, and you can see an almost equal number of negative vs. positive reviews for every HDD. You will see things like "I had x number fail right away..." and "was doa..." and of course "I will never use this brand again!" Hell, it's prevalent even in this forum. I recommend taking reviews, specifically those concerning hard drives, with a grain of salt.


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive used and build computers with Seagates, WD, Samsung & Maxtor.

For the past three years, I have not had any drives that havent been silent and no drives that have died. Just to note though, I always put a fan in the front of the chassis to cool the drives down.

In my current computers I have a mix of the F1s and WD SE16's. The WD's are faster, but they are all equally quiet and have not had a huccup for months now *knocks on wood*. Two of them are in SFF computers as well, where airflow isnt that great.

On topic, I rarely buy seagates as they are generally more expensive. If they put down their prices from this warranty thing, I might actually start buying them again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hardware_Mark1 said:


> Go on any website, and you will read horror stories about any brand. Go to newegg, and you can see an almost equal number of negative vs. positive reviews for every HDD. You will see things like "I had x number fail right away..." and "was doa..." and of course "I will never use this brand again!" Hell, it's prevalent even in this forum. I recommend taking reviews, specifically those concerning hard drives, with a grain of salt.



if you hadnt noticed most HDs that are bought on E-Tailers are OEM and not the Retail packaging, basically meaning that they dont have that additional packing to protect them from shock, and they dont come with the long warranty that the retail drives do.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2008)

Where I work, all the HDD failiures have been customers with seagates.
But since my boss stocks seagates mainly, well thats probably why most people come back with seagate HDDs.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 14, 2008)

Top Geezer said:


> We learned a long time ago that the small savings you make when buying the cheapest Hard drive is lost when you consider the value of the data stored on them .



Odd point seeing as how the Hitachis are usually cheaper than Seagate/WD.


----------



## AlvinTheNerd (Dec 15, 2008)

*Don't look at Brands across Products*



FreedomEclipse said:


> O rly?? when was the last time you used a Samsung HDD?? back in the old days i admit they were a bit naff but their F1 spinpoint drives are one of the best drives around second to WD Raptors. I have NEVER been a keen fan of Hitachi stuff - their rice steamers/cookers pwn but thats about it - their screens are crap, their TV's are crap - anything they make thats NOT a rice cooker is crap.



Hitachi nuclear reactor systems are pretty good.  They are pairing them with GE reactors and getting about half of the 34 new reactors being built in the U.S. However, Hitachi Nuclear has nothing to do with their hard drives. Just like rice cookers and screens has nothing to do with their hard drives. Hitachi is a BIG conglomerate that owns a lot of companies. Companies that share the Hitachi name and large investment pool but little else.  Don't compare the products from one company to another just because they share a conglomerate name. Look at what it is and judge it independently.


----------



## Top Geezer (Dec 15, 2008)

Good point Alvin. Just reading all your replies it seems we all have a story to tell about each HDD manufacturer. We build RAID systems and bought about 40K 1Tb drives this year. We do a proper qualification on every component we use as we feel we are responsible for each customer's data and as most customers are buying Petabytes of storage, we need to minimise the risk.
All I can tell you is, even with the old technology that Hitachi have to date (current Ultrastar was first tested and qulaified in May 2007) with 5 platters. It still out performs all competitors in performance, heat output, power consumption, and reliability. As you can imagine, being quite a large user of high cap drives, the other vendors are falling over themselves for our business so give us free drives to test as soon as they release any new model but still we continue to use Hitachi.
Interestingly, last week, our local Hitachi guy dropped off some samples of the new 3 platter 1Tb drive, we haven't tested it yet so I cannot comment on it. What we are really waiting for is the 2Tb, we tried the Seagate 1.5Tb and it's a dog !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Pre-Seagate Maxtors? Really? Wow! Those are the worst drives I've ever owned in terms of reliability. I have owned 6 of them. All but one failed in less than 15 months.



(Very late reply)

Ive had around 6 also all of them & the ones i recommended to friends are still running fine except for 1 that died recently that i bought 2 years ago??? the rest are from random machines that i either built or scrapped from older machines from 2004/05 not bad for a set of Maxtor Diamond Max 9/10's

& trust me, my pc has been running more or less 24/7 since those days so they have been under extremely heavy use.




AlvinTheNerd said:


> Hitachi nuclear reactor systems are pretty good.  They are pairing them with GE reactors and getting about half of the 34 new reactors being built in the U.S. However, Hitachi Nuclear has nothing to do with their hard drives. Just like rice cookers and screens has nothing to do with their hard drives. Hitachi is a BIG conglomerate that owns a lot of companies. Companies that share the Hitachi name and large investment pool but little else.  Don't compare the products from one company to another just because they share a conglomerate name. Look at what it is and judge it independently.



conglomerate or not they all still carry the same name therefore 'ALL' part of the same company. for example - Samsung, they make laptops, mp3 players, cameras, tv's, cell phones & memory chips as well as a ton of other stuff. but yet I dont go around bashing everything they make. because I & everyone I know have never had an issue with them unlike Hitachi which are more famous in my country at least for their 'budget' grade goods as well as unreliable highend stuff.

Im not talking about their nuclear reactors. what your saying is pointless as ANY similar company - Samsung, Sony or Toshiba etc etc are structured in more or less the same way. hence their 'divisions' but their ALL still called Sony or Toshiba at the end of the day when any of their products hit the shelves. which if the products are epicallu crap will drag the WHOLE company down never mind the just 1 company responsible unless HQ decides to take action & either dissolve the section/division or bail it out etc etc.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2008)

That is a shame that they are lowering there warranty, as that was also 1 reason why i bought seagates, cheap and long warranty. I found seagates to be a bit noisy over WD, and also don't seem to load as fast, but apart from that, there fine. I had to replace my 500GB HDD < after it started to die just after 6weeks of use, that was a bummer, but ive had a WD that was DOA, so there as good as eachother i think, but i do like WD's Raptors  and my first HDD died after 2yrs, it started to corrupt files =/ but was dam fast in loading, and it was a 120GB WD.


----------



## iamweasel25 (Jan 2, 2009)

SEAGATE HAS LOST A CUSTOMER TODAY

I, for one, bought seagate drive specifically for their 5 year warranty.

without it I no longer have a significant reason to buy their drives over competitors drives, especially when competitors are slightly cheaper.

goodbye seagate, you served me well, but no more.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Maybe it will cut down costs more than loose money lol.  I'll stick with WD's with there 5y all though other might follow.
> 
> Does make me think that there is a problem.



what WD has a 5yr warranty i sell them and they vary accross the line what is 1,3 or 5yrs here is a link to what has what warranty http://support.wdc.com/warranty/policy.asp#policy



Wile E said:


> Pre-Seagate Maxtors? Really? Wow! Those are the worst drives I've ever owned in terms of reliability. I have owned 6 of them. All but one failed in less than 15 months. I've had nothing but great luck with Seagate thus far. I'm afraid to try the new 7200.11's tho, as I've been hearing a lot of negative feedback about those. Them reducing the warranty almost confirms those fears to me.
> 
> If this Samsung F1 works out for me, I might continue buying them. Otherwise, I'll go back to WD.



Maxtor sucked in the old days i lost 2 of there "high end" ATA 133 drives and they replaced them with old ATA100 drives bastards....



iamweasel25 said:


> SEAGATE HAS LOST A CUSTOMER TODAY
> 
> I, for one, bought seagate drive specifically for their 5 year warranty.
> 
> ...



NOT EVERY SEAGATE DRIVE IS AFFECTED BY THIS


would people read more than the 1st sentence of this?


and since when was WD a good manuf to buy from? i had 10x more of them fail than any other company. i have owned Hitachi, seagate, samsung, IBM, WD more seagates than anything else and i have a BOX full of WD drives that failed months after there warranty ended....

from what i have used (new and old) WD drives are hot running and HAVE to be actively cooled not to error under stress


----------



## highoctane331 (Jan 2, 2009)

*EV thing overseas*

I worked for this company for 21 years of my life, to loose my job to some slant eyed bastads overseas who will work for peanuts. I pray this company goes bankrupt & all the share holders, ceo's etc, etc wind up in jail!!! Seagate sucks & please pull that god aweful logo off Sharks ice!


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2009)

highoctane331 said:


> I worked for this company for 21 years of my life, to loose my job to some slant eyed bastads overseas who will work for peanuts. I pray this company goes bankrupt & all the share holders, ceo's etc, etc wind up in jail!!! Seagate sucks & please pull that god aweful logo off Sharks ice!



Ouch thats gotta realy suck there dude, i think its time for me to head back to WD.

Since you worked there for that long, what other things can you tell us about the company and there products?


----------



## Tau (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually have 2 500GB seagates that i need to RMA here in the next couple of days (just got 2 1TB's to replace em)  one has 3 bad sectors, and the other has lost 9 sectors this month :S 4 at the beginning and 5 the other day.

Seagate has always been good to me so i tend to stick with them.  I have had some pretty bad experiances with WD drives, as well as their disgusting RMA process...  so i wouldent reccomened them to anyone.


----------



## insider (Jan 3, 2009)

Different experience here with WD, all the WD drives I've used have been running solid non stop 24/7 for many years now without a problem, only 2 drives have failed in the last 7 years, the direct RMA process (at least in UK) was pretty straightforward, I've bought nothing but WD performance drives since the multiple IBM *DeathStar* failures!


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 3, 2009)

5 Year warranty is kinda long for me. Before even 2 years is over I'll be looking in buying a new drive already.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my summary over the years
> 
> WD: mid range in every way. very rarely silent, and the high performing drives are always hot and loud (640AAKS, raptors, etc). have had 3 640GB drives fail, but still have 20 30 and 40GB drives in working order.
> 
> ...



agree about maxtors in external cases, THO my 200 that cooked(somebody tossed a shirt over the external case stoping airflow) BUT the amazing thing, dispite all the data being fubard i was able to run hdd regenerator on the drive after a lowlevel format and the drives worked for YEARS since then without any problems, its got like 3 reallocated sectors(well within the safty limmits of the drive)  quite impressed to be honest.

I havent had problems with any brand as much as WD over the 11+years i been geekin it, not counting the quantium bigfoot drives in compaq comps that where mounted verticaly(drive was not designed for that and infact warrned against it in white papers) 



eidairaman1 said:


> maxtor is non existant with the buyout, I recall them buying Quantum, some say those drives were garbage but they were actually good drives for the time until maxtor bought them, then seagate bought maxtor.



WRONG, seagate has hardly touched maxtors operations, they have had them upgrade to better motors(lower fail rates) but thats been about it, when maxtor bought quantium they absorbed them fully, that wasnt true for seagate with conner (old skool hdd maker) and it wasnt true for maxtor eather, tho eventually seagate did fully absorb conner, that was more about getting higher readability out of desktop level drives, conner where slow, but they where reliable as hell, shit i still got a couple of them around that been running for 10 years or more HAHA!!!!

i have worked in many shops and other then the ibm deathstars(made by hitchi but using componants IBM bought, bad cache chips mostly) WD has been the worst for fail rates.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

well then mr big shot why can't you find them on shelves anymore other than left over stock? When you send in a Maxtor drive that is still under warranty you send it to Seagate and they replace it with a Seagate Drive.

and here is a link to product software/support



http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

duno, we still see maxtor drives in office max and other places, also see them on sale alot(exernals mostly) 

seagate may endup converting maxtor over to just making seagate drives, they said they wouldnt but who cares, seagate drives have been higher quility in the past then maxtor drives of the past, to me loosing hardware companys isnt anything new, and its not like we are short on hdd makers, hell the one  miss in the ata market is fujitsu, they ROCKED, they would send you an airmail container to ship ur dead drive back in paying shiping both ways!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> duno, we still see maxtor drives in office max and other places, also see them on sale alot(exernals mostly)
> 
> seagate may endup converting maxtor over to just making seagate drives, they said they wouldnt but who cares, seagate drives have been higher quility in the past then maxtor drives of the past, to me loosing hardware companys isnt anything new, and its not like we are short on hdd makers, hell the one  miss in the ata market is fujitsu, they ROCKED, they would send you an airmail container to ship ur dead drive back in paying shiping both ways!!!



see no reason to put a dead drive in a airmail container when its broken anyway.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> see no reason to put a dead drive in a airmail container when its broken anyway.



hey, thats how they wanted them and they where paying, alot of why they did that i think was to insure they got the drive as it was when you shiped it insted of possable shock damnage from being droped or miss treated in shiping, this allowed them to figuar out why the drive failed and more easly track down potential problems in their designs, so they could correct said problems so the next revision wouldnt have that problem 

same reasion some videocard makers pay shiping on dead cards back to them insted of making you ship it back.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2009)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> agree about maxtors in external cases, THO my 200 that cooked(somebody tossed a shirt over the external case stoping airflow) BUT the amazing thing, dispite all the data being fubard i was able to run hdd regenerator on the drive after a lowlevel format and the drives worked for YEARS since then without any problems, its got like 3 reallocated sectors(well within the safty limmits of the drive)  quite impressed to be honest.
> 
> I havent had problems with any brand as much as WD over the 11+years i been geekin it, not counting the quantium bigfoot drives in compaq comps that where mounted verticaly(drive was not designed for that and infact warrned against it in white papers)
> 
> ...


No, all Maxtors are now rebadged Seagates. Seagate fully took over operations.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

humm, well like i said, maxtor's still show up here at a few places(places that alwase sold maxtor) i really dont care about brand, as long as its not WD.

I do know seagate said at least at first that they wherent gonna desolve/obsorb maxtor like they had other hdd makers, again like i said, i really dont care, its not like the cpu market where we are short on hdd vendors


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2009)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> humm, well like i said, maxtor's still show up here at a few places(places that alwase sold maxtor) i really dont care about brand, as long as its not WD.
> 
> I do know seagate said at least at first that they wherent gonna desolve/obsorb maxtor like they had other hdd makers, again like i said, i really dont care, its not like the cpu market where we are short on hdd vendors



The Maxtor brand still exists. The hardware is all rebadged Seagates tho.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

ah, well, i havent had any problems with eather companys stuff other then a few slect models, and the cases of DOA/BOA stuff, but that happens form EVERY maker, build/upgrade enought systems and you are going to run into some bad stuff, i can say seagates and Maxtors RMA's have been less painfull and faster then WD's, hell both of them have upgraded me in the past when drives died!!!!


----------



## rlawlis (Jan 3, 2009)

highoctane331 said:


> I worked for this company for 21 years of my life, to loose my job to some slant eyed bastads overseas who will work for peanuts. I pray this company goes bankrupt & all the share holders, ceo's etc, etc wind up in jail!!! Seagate sucks & please pull that god aweful logo off Sharks ice!



The guy overseas is in the same boat we: do you think if he could work for more than peanuts he wouldn't?  Racial slurs belittle you and your message. While your outrage and anger sound well justified, your focus is in the wrong direction. More likely, your situation is the result of a decision by some round-eyed bastard who looks like you and me, lives here in the US and has an MBA, finance degree or accounting degree and has no concept of the importance of company loyalty to its employees. Given your length of service, your situation could well be the result of some such bastard in HR looking at older employees and the cost of benefits: you and other similarly treated Seagate employees may have an age discrimination suit. 

As for the Warranty policy change, no more Seagate drives for me.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

rlawlis said:


> The guy overseas is in the same boat we: do you think if he could work for more than peanuts he wouldn't?  Racial slurs belittle you and your message. While your outrage and anger sound well justified, your focus is in the wrong direction. More likely, your situation is the result of a decision by some round-eyed bastard who looks like you and me, lives here in the US and has an MBA, finance degree or accounting degree and has no concept of the importance of company loyalty to its employees. Given your length of service, your situation could well be the result of some such bastard in HR looking at older employees and the cost of benefits: you and other similarly treated Seagate employees may have an age discrimination suit.
> 
> As for the Warranty policy change, no more Seagate drives for me.



yup, sad but true, I have lost more then one job to india or the like, one time saw it coming, talked to the guys higher up at the branch of the company i worked for, they where as pissed as i was, dispite not loosing their jobs, it was a desission from corp/central office to outsorce to other countrys because not only do they pay less to the employees( can hire up to 7 for each us employee in my case) they also get tax benifits and govt incentives for doing it, OUR OWN GOVT IS DOING THIS TO US, dont blame the guy who replaced you, he dosnt know you, or that hes replacing you, just that hes got a job making "decent" money where he lives and thats it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

rlawlis said:


> The guy overseas is in the same boat we: do you think if he could work for more than peanuts he wouldn't?  Racial slurs belittle you and your message. While your outrage and anger sound well justified, your focus is in the wrong direction. More likely, your situation is the result of a decision by some round-eyed bastard who looks like you and me, lives here in the US and has an MBA, finance degree or accounting degree and has no concept of the importance of company loyalty to its employees. Given your length of service, your situation could well be the result of some such bastard in HR looking at older employees and the cost of benefits: you and other similarly treated Seagate employees may have an age discrimination suit.
> 
> As for the Warranty policy change, no more Seagate drives for me.



Nope its all about the top Positions Making the most where the Actuall Workers Make the Least, they want cheap labor so they can get ahead, when in actuality it affects us all because there is no money flowing, thus no one gets ahead


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 4, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Nope its all about the top Positions Making the most where the Actuall Workers Make the Least, they want cheap labor so they can get ahead, when in actuality it affects us all because there is no money flowing, thus no one gets ahead



well not really true, the people at the top make more, because they are paying less, they pocket that money and "cut and run" its what happened to the banks, the assholes who make all that money off the non-prime loans ran with the money they made leaving the banks they worked for to fail.

you can thank the US govt for their great help to the american public........


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> well not really true, the people at the top make more, because they are paying less, they pocket that money and "cut and run" its what happened to the banks, the assholes who make all that money off the non-prime loans ran with the money they made leaving the banks they worked for to fail.
> 
> you can thank the US govt for their great help to the american public........



well what about all the jobs that are being moved over seas then, i blame the top positions for making such a move or the ones right below them because they have their own agendas. As of Corporations


----------

